# Schaffe es nicht neuen Rechner an den Fernseher anzuschließen



## lebes (2. August 2011)

*Schaffe es nicht neuen Rechner an den Fernseher anzuschließen*

Hallo,

ich habe heute einen Acer Aspire M5400 Desktop Rechner gekauft und mich auf einen aufregenden "Einrichtungsabend" gefreut. Leider ist das ganze jetzt im ziemlichen Frust geendet. Ich habe es absolut nicht geschafft den Rechner (mit ATI HD 5850 Graphikkarte) mit meinem Samung Plasma Fernseher zu verbinden. Ständig kriege ich nur die Info am Fernseher "kein Signal".

Meine naive Vorstellung war gewesen: Hdmi Kabel Rechner rein, Hdmi Kabel Fernsher rein, Rechner an, Fernseher an, läuft. Bis zum letzten Punkt hats funktioniert,-( Ich habe hier keinen Monitor stehen, da ich den Rechner eigentlich ausschließlich am Fernseher nutzen will. Daher weiß ich nicht, ob es mit einem Monitor funktionieren würde. Verbinde ich aber das gleiche Hdmi Kabel statt mit dem neuen Desktop Rechner mit meinem Notebook, dann wird nach ca. 1 sec direkt das Notebook Bild am Fernseher angezeit. Scheint also nicht am Hdmi Kabel oder am Fernseher zu liegen.

Was könnte ich jetzt noch ausprobieren? Bringt es was im Keller nach meinem alten VGA Kabel zu suchen und es damit zu versuchen?

Bin gespannt, ob mir geholfen werden kann...


----------



## Monstermoe (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schaffe es nicht neuen Rechner an den Fernseher anzuschließen*

Hast du schon probiert bei der Displayauflösung die Anzeige zu verändern?


----------



## lebes (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schaffe es nicht neuen Rechner an den Fernseher anzuschließen*

@Monstermoe: Würde ich gerne versuchen (und bin während meiner Recherche im Internet auf solche und ähnliche Hinweise gestoßen), nur leider kriege ich ja überhaupt kein Bild auf meinem Fernseher angezeigt. Wie gesagt einen Computermonitor besitze ich nicht und wollte mir auch keinen anschaffen. Bin schon ein wenigt "enttäuscht", dass sowas heutzutage nicht "plug and play"-artig funktioniert. 
Bin ich denn der einzige Käufer von diesem Rechner, der ihn ausschließlich am Fernseher nutzen wollte?


----------



## Torsley (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schaffe es nicht neuen Rechner an den Fernseher anzuschließen*

hast du die möglichkeit ein andere hdmi kabel auszuprobieren? ich hab schon 2-3 mal feststellen müssen das ein andere hdmi kabel plötzlich das macht was man möchte.


----------



## Scooteria (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schaffe es nicht neuen Rechner an den Fernseher anzuschließen*

Bei meiner Ati-Karte musste ich erst nen Display mit DVI-Kabel anschließen und dann die HDMI Port im CatalystControllCenter aktivieren!
Kabel in den Fernseher und loslegen! Also erstmal mit einem normalen Bildschirm den PC einrichten und ggf. auch erst ein AMD/ATI Treiberupdate machen! Dann im Treiber die Anzeigen konfigurieren! Ob du dein Desktop duplizierst oder erweiterst bleibt dir überlassen!

Wenn du mal ein Bild hast kannst du dich auch hier ran orientieren http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/163984-tft-und-lcd-tv-einer-grafikkarte.html!


----------



## dr.goodwill (2. August 2011)

Ich habe ne andere Idee um zu testen das die Graka nicht kaputt ist.
Steck alles ein. Mach den TV an, und stell dann auf HDMI Eingang ( ist bei mir so).
Und dann erst starte den Pc. Im normal Fall musstest du wenigstens das Booten sehen. Wenn dem so ist, ist es nur eine Einstellung im Treiber. Wenn er wirklich schwarz bleibt. Nimm nen Monitor.

Viel Glück


----------



## Scooteria (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schaffe es nicht neuen Rechner an den Fernseher anzuschließen*

Solang der HDMI-Port aktiv ist, könnte auch das klappen!


----------



## lebes (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schaffe es nicht neuen Rechner an den Fernseher anzuschließen*

@Torsley: Ja ich habe es noch mit zwei weiteren Hdmi Kabeln ausprobiert. Hat leider nicht geholfen.

Werde mir wohl bei Amazon einen Monitor bestellen müssen. Dann kann ich damit die notwendigen Einstellungen für den Fernseher durchführen und ihn danach wieder zurückschicken (bevor sich einige aufregen, der Rechner ist auch von Amazon). Sehe momentan keinen anderen zielführenden Weg,-(


----------



## Scooteria (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schaffe es nicht neuen Rechner an den Fernseher anzuschließen*

dazu musst du keinen Bildschirm bestellen die Graka hat auch noch andere anschlüsse!
versuchs lieber mit nem DVI-kabel und teste die DVI-Ports der Graka! welche anschluss möglichkeiten hat dein TV?

http://www.adaptare-shop.de/Video-D...5_u526_zd251b611-6a43-491b-90c6-f98f3868e884/


----------



## Dannenron (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schaffe es nicht neuen Rechner an den Fernseher anzuschließen*



lebes schrieb:


> Werde mir wohl bei Amazon einen Monitor bestellen müssen. Dann kann ich damit die notwendigen Einstellungen für den Fernseher durchführen und ihn danach wieder zurückschicken (bevor sich einige aufregen, der Rechner ist auch von Amazon). Sehe momentan keinen anderen zielführenden Weg,-(



 erstmal mim DVI kabel testen oder einfach mal mit dem rechner zu einem bekanten fahren der einen monitor hat ist deutlich einfach als einen monitor zu bestellen und dann wieder zurück zu schicken.


----------



## Scooteria (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schaffe es nicht neuen Rechner an den Fernseher anzuschließen*

^^That it!!!
hätt ich auch drauf kommen können!


----------



## Dannenron (2. August 2011)

*AW: Schaffe es nicht neuen Rechner an den Fernseher anzuschließen*



Scooteria schrieb:


> ^^That it!!!
> hätt ich auch drauf kommen können!


 Da hat einer vor lauter Pixeln den Monitor nicht gesehen oder wie


----------

